# Soil correction - newbie



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Well I'm so thankful for all the great info I've picked up on this site. I took a step in the right direction and performed a soil test. Results say to add (pounds) 1-4N, 2.5 phosphorus and 1 potassium per year.

Can anyone help direct me on what I should do immediately? I last fertilizes the beginning of September.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@1mjbrierley I moved your post to the soil test area.

Immediately can do much. The season is at an end for us. Next year you need phosphorus. MAP (11-52-0) will be a good option or a "starter" fertilizer. With 3 acres, the starter could be more expensive. You will need to source it. Ideally looks at places that sell to farmers/coops for a better/bulk price. Another option in Ohio is Advance Turf Solutions.

You also need some potassium. MOP (0-0-60) will be the cheaper options, but not super ideal due to the salt content. SOP (0-0-50) is better but more expensive.

Could you post the entire document? We are missing the results.


----------

